# New horse vetted and now dragging his hind toes



## maddy2011 (12 December 2016)

Just wondered if any of you readers could offer any advice with my new horse? New horse had a pre purchase vetting 10 days ago and vet commented that he was base narrow behind but as he was only 4 and only just been backed she couldn't see any problems for him to be suitable for what I wanted as a happy hacker!! He didn't interfere with his hind legs so I was happy to buy him. He arrived last week and as I didn't have a saddle ( waiting for saddle fitter) I have been walking him out in hand over the weekend. When he walks he is ok but when trotting he is dragging his toes on both hind feet. I have rang the vet today who did the vetting but was told the vet in question would ring me back later but I have not had a phone call yet. Is toe dragging usual for horse that is close behind?


----------



## Frumpoon (12 December 2016)

Toe dragging is a lameness


----------



## Bernster (12 December 2016)

Interested to hear what your vet says but in my experience, it wasn't good. Can be a sign of problems in the hocks, not steppping up and under enough. Although as you say given his age it may just be that he's not working forwards enough.  One for the vet I'm afraid but hope it's nothing!


----------



## maddy2011 (12 December 2016)

Thats what I am thinking. Do I have any come back with the vet who carried out the vetting?


----------



## PorkChop (12 December 2016)

Was it a two stage or five stage vetting?

He obviously passed the flexion tests etc.

Toe dragging can be caused by a number of things, not all necessarily awful.

Have you lunged him? Does he still do it? You obviously did not notice him doing it when you viewed, and it wasn't mentioned on the vetting, which would be unusual.

Strictly speaking, even if he did/does toe drag, he will most proably be fit for the purpose that you want.


----------



## SpringArising (12 December 2016)

So he wasn't doing this before you bought him?

It could be trivial or it could be something neurological - you'll need to rule things out one by one. 

Some young horses do it and grow out of it (lack of correct muscle). Your vet might do a Bute trial to see if it's pain related - that would probably be my first port of call.


----------



## ohmissbrittany (12 December 2016)

I've also seen horses do it when they're tired (third day of George Morris clinic, even the fit horses had a sore bum after 3 days of 2+ hr lessons)... if it wasn't there at vetting and there's no other symptoms maybe give it a few days. Did he bomb around the field or do anything crazy that might make him sore behind?


----------



## Back with a bang (12 December 2016)

My horse used to toe drag going down hill. He's retired now so I don't know if he still does it but he's never been a particularly sound horse. I always thought he was just being lazy when he was dragging his toes! 
I would think that the horse will be fit for the purpose you bought him for which will be stated on the vetting certificate. It is only the vets opinion after all but for hacking I think he will be fine.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (12 December 2016)

I had a youngster who was toe dragging, took his back shoes off (he could feel them and picked him up better) and did lots of pole work, he got the idea and in the end. His hind end was so strong after a few months, he used to float along bringing them right up in trot ! he was also a bit lazy on the ground though, so would drag them when dozing around the yard. 

It is worth ruling out something neurological though, I was worried he may be showing signs of wobblers. There are a few tests you can do, one is crossing the legs over each other, and seeing if they recognize it, and put the leg back in the normal position themselves. I think you can bring the hind legs out to a strange position, not entirely sure .

I'm sure it just requires some strengthening, mine was quite long backed with chunky legs so he simply hadn't got the strength to carry himself properly yet.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 December 2016)

I bought my last young horse toe dragging behind both the vet and I put it down to extreme weakness and poor basic training, that's coming up to five years ago he does a big work load never toe drags and has been a trouble free horse . 
He did take a long time to develop but that's what I enjoy .
J will toe drag sometimes when he's tense and worried he cramps his back and trails his hind leg .


----------



## ycbm (12 December 2016)

I have a six year old who toe dragged at four because he was weak. He grew out of it as he strengthened up.


----------



## Puzzled (12 December 2016)

Not always bad! It could be down to laziness as he's being led not ridden or weakness. My horses was the laziest hack...always had squared off toes....didn't stop him getting to grade A and jumping at 1.45m level...he was also an intermediate eventer!


----------



## maddy2011 (12 December 2016)

Thank u to all that replied. Im just hoping it is a case of being weak behind and that with some work he will be fine. He hasn't been running round the field but obviously I wasn't there the whole time. It was only a stage 2 vetting but flexions were done and he was lunged on a small circle on a firm surface and nothing was noted. Hopefuly will speak to the vet tomorrow. He has no muscle or topline as such as has only been lightly backed.


----------



## zaminda (12 December 2016)

We bought one who toe dragged so badly he had rolled toes behind in the early days. It was a weakness problem, and he was also quite lazy in trot which was part of the problem. Thankfully he grew out of it with the right work.


----------



## Wagtail (12 December 2016)

It's a common thing with lanky youngsters. I know plenty of human teenagers that do it too! It can be lack of strength, tiredness or laziness. It is sometimes caused by a physical issue such as problems with the hocks or stifles, but more often than not in a young horse it is just a development thing.


----------



## rachk89 (13 December 2016)

Gonna agree with others and say it's probably laziness/weakness. My horse can do the same thing hell he drags his front feet too when he is in lazy mode and then trips over his own feet because he isn't paying any attention. That's his fault though he does it in the field too. Not at all lame and if you ask for more energy suddenly no more issues and he remembers that he can pretend to be a dressage horse. He does trip less as well now that he has way more muscle than he has ever had. He used to be disunited in canter and very unbalanced. Still not perfect but it's getting there.


----------



## scats (13 December 2016)

I have a hind toe dragger.  He was scanned, Xrayed, you name it, nothing could be found.  Vets said there was no reason they could find other than an inherit weakness perhaps.


----------



## exracehorse (13 December 2016)

maddy2011 said:



			Just wondered if any of you readers could offer any advice with my new horse? New horse had a pre purchase vetting 10 days ago and vet commented that he was base narrow behind but as he was only 4 and only just been backed she couldn't see any problems for him to be suitable for what I wanted as a happy hacker!! He didn't interfere with his hind legs so I was happy to buy him. He arrived last week and as I didn't have a saddle ( waiting for saddle fitter) I have been walking him out in hand over the weekend. When he walks he is ok but when trotting he is dragging his toes on both hind feet. I have rang the vet today who did the vetting but was told the vet in question would ring me back later but I have not had a phone call yet. Is toe dragging usual for horse that is close behind?
		
Click to expand...

Had exactly the same.  Passed vetting. Close behind.  First hack out I could hear shoes clinking on the road.  Had him 4 years.  Always toe dragged. Later developed slipping stiffles and arthritis in rear hocks


----------



## irishdraft (13 December 2016)

I wouldn't panic probably young & weak will soon strengthen up with lots of hacking but can also be just laziness I had a mature horse years ago that toe dragged but if you kept him up to the bridle he didn't do it


----------



## Annagain (13 December 2016)

My share horse will drag his toes given half a chance - make him walk / trot out properly and he stops. He's now 20 and has recently been diagnosed with an arthritic elbow after a spell in hospital. The vet there did express concerns about his hock too but it's nowhere near as bad as the elbow and she said it's better than most 20 year olds. Other than a short spell of box rest for a hock injury last year (which might have contributed to the suspected mild arthritis in it now) he's never shown any signs of lameness.

I wouldn't panic, a 4 year old probably hasn't built up enough strength behind yet. Also, if he's a bit on the chilled side he won't use himself properly unless he's made to - especially in hand.


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (13 December 2016)

Agree - I wouldn't panic - most probably weak 'core'.... concentrate on 6 weeks walking roads work, with another 6 weeks walk and trot road work - like your getting them Hunter fit.

Difficult I know this time of year... but best refrain from working in the school.... and turn out as much as possible, for as long as possible. 

BUT IF you think this is down to lameness  - get a vet!


----------



## DD (13 December 2016)

Are you taking the horse onto hilly ground? Some horses drag their hinds going up or particularly down hill but not on the flat  until they are used to the hills.


----------

